# Soft-released birds, but they are still hanging around my yard



## kulaworld (Jan 21, 2011)

Some of you might have read through my original thread and seen the pics in
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/i-am-looking-for-a-rehabber-in-south-australia-50377.html
I now shifted over to this thread, probably more appropriate for the developments.
I have soft-released Bill & Ben, but they are still in the yard, hanging out all day and night on the roof of the shed.
Now I'm worried they may never leave.....
I will just quote my latest info again to keep you up-to-date:
Fri 4.3.11 
Well, the chucks are off!
I let them join the first flock to come in this morning.
At first I thought that I would never recognize them in the crowd, for their common pigeon look, but watching them all picking, I could see 2 birds behaving differently.
They weren't much interested in food at all, they enjoyed too much home cooking.....just more looking around, preening....
Then they all took off and Bill & Ben with them.
Hey, I thought, that's good. Nothing wrong with their reflex.
After a while the older one flew in again, with feral friends, and the first one to land in my yard with every one else, including the younger one, to follow. Great.
That happened a couple of times. After that they all disappeared.
30 minutes later both landed again, but in the company of native pigeons.
When I went to work, the older one was sitting in my neighbours' yard on top of machinery. He always puts out water for native birds and they call in on a regular basis.
Little one's location unknown....
I wonder how they are doing and if I will see them when I get home.
I left the cage and the carry box, but closed, outside, plus food and water.
So what do yous guys think? Good, bad or indifferent?
I'm not sure what to expect now...
Cheers I hope....
Bill and Ben found each other again. Both showed up tonight, great to see.
I put some food out when I got home and they started picking around in the yard, no problems with any of the other ferals. Eating well together, in the midst of the others.
When it was getting darker outside, they were both sitting on top of the shed. They did not go with the flock for the night.
I made sure they knew where their box was, but they stayed on the roof.
It's a mild night with a slight breeze, I can make out the silhuette of the birds.
How many days does it usually take for the young ones to be willing to stay with the flock completely?
I don't think that the roof of the shed is much of a place to spend the night.
If there is a sudden storm or rain, what would they do?
Should I let them be for now or should I try to catch them again?
What is your opinion on this?
They were o.k. this morning, came down to feed with the other ferals which fly in for breakfast, took off with them, flew around the area 4 times and landed back on the shed.
I checked on them at lunchtime, still there, with a friend.
What should I do?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...you have only 2 choices. You can do what you can with them out and free...keep them fed and keep an eye on them as best you can....

or....

....you can try to lure them back inside and catch them.

Now, did the "Soft Release" process go as it should (like, did they wanna bust out of their cage(s) when the Feral flocks would spook and flee ?...and did they forage when they saw the Ferals foraging around them) ?

If so...you have done the best you can do. You say that they have come and gone with the Flock, and sometimes they are hanging out with other Pigeons. But they appear to prefer staying nearby.

Well....if they aren't frozen to that spot, and if they still occasionally take off with the Flock and feed with the Flock and seem to interact with the Flock....

I think things are gonna be OK. Sibs (or foster-sibs) like the company of each other for quite a while.....

It doesn't sound immediately alarming to me. Trust me...it is alarming when you release and the Pigeons just land in one spot and literally plant temselves there. Not reacting to the Flock...not coming down to eat with them....not interacting in any way. Just looking like they are overwhelmed and trying their best to be invisible.

When THAT happens...you are all in a pickle....

Thankfully... that doesn't sound like the case in your instance....


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds like normal human raised Piji behavior to me
Mine always came home at night for many months
I even recaptured a couple once and drove them down to where a large flock lived about 5 miles away, needless to say they beat me home, lol
Eventually they will become sexually mature and may move on to be with their mates
I wouldn't worry too much and just enjoy them


----------



## kulaworld (Jan 21, 2011)

Just some further info on this Jaye, 
during the "soft-release time" they were very keen on getting out of the cage to meet the others, and they were foraging along nicely with the others. 
I was thrilled with their behaviour and thought that they would join the flock, no worries.
They will come down with the flock, they will eat with the flock, they are definately not shy around the other ferals or even act scared of any of them.

(There is one pigeon with the flock sometimes that stays away from others all the time, always foraging alone on the side,......sad to watch).

The flock takes off when spooked, which happens a lot, B&B always take off with them. 
I watched them circling above the yard...and then the two come back....

What scares me though is that they want to stay on top of the shed. 
During the day not a problem if the weather is fine. 
But we get a lot of dust storms with extremely strong winds where I live and they come through like a train. 
We're lucky now and it's milder for this time of the year, normally we would have above 40 degrees (104+ degrees F) temperature, and unless the birds find a better place to stay, they'll be baking on the tin.
If they choose to spend the night on the roof without shelter, they might get surprised by a cat. There are some ferals around.
Those are my thoughts and worries on this Jaye

Please read on...some new developments last night....
I get home from work and the flock is already waiting on me, sitting all lined up on the shed....
I put the seeds out like always and B&B came down with the other ferals.
The flock took off several times, and every time B&B took off with them....to eventually come back to forage more.

This is what's happening every evening......the ferals always go away much earlier than the natives.....they stay and forage until almost dark. 
And Bill & Ben were the only ferals to stay behind and forage with the natives. They don't seem to notice the difference.

It was almost dark now and just by chance I noticed the two landing on the ground.......no other birds were present anymore. 
I went outside and while I was talking to them I went right up to them holding the open pet carrier box closer to them. 
It looked like they wanted a better place to stay than on the roof for a change.
I hope they didn't just want to stay on the ground for the entire night......
Took about 10 minutes and they hopped into the box and by then it was already dark. 
So I took them back inside again.

Maybe they are thinking that they don't need the other ferals, for they have each other......not needing any more company......
I was going to let them out again this morning but when I went to get them they were sitting sleeping, all cuddled up together, they must have been tired. 
I let them be for today.......


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well....here are my thoughts. That's not necessarily a BAD thing, having brought them in...particularly since they sorta decided on it themselves.

This can go two ways, IMHO:

1) You can let 'em back out and they will probably lead this "double life" for a while....hanging with the Feral Flock when they wanna, and hanging with you and your shed when they wanna. This isn't necessarily BAD, except you have to come up with something regarding cat-proofing the shed roof if that is their preferred resting spot. But it does have some advantages:

You can keep an eye on their health. If some really bad weather or storms are coming, you can likely get 'em inside given a couple of days notice. Etc.

Granted, some would argue this isn't the most secure life...and it's not. BUT, they would likely slowly segue into more of a Feral existence (particularly when they get the urge to find a sweetheart). But maybe not.

2) It is almost as if they are half-Ferals, half-Homers. One could almost conceive of building a loft for them to return to each evening. They seem to be sorta keen on the idea...

3) Don't release 'em again, and just let them be companion Pigeons. Keep 'em inside, or better yet build them an aviary which is safe and secure. They have each other, and you...so they'd have it pretty darn good.

Okay, that's 3 possibilities. Arguments can be made for and against all three...but I see all as viable options at this point.

I still think the signs are positive that they are acclimating, based upon your comments.

The one Feral who seems to forage alone may be ill....can you tell ? Oftentimes this is what the Flock will do to a member who is ill. Could also be a new bird to the flock, too...but I would try to be vigilant on that one and see if anything seems to be up with him/her.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Kula, being so young when you found them, they dont have or know anywhere else to call home where it is safe. They know they have been safe with you, so they hang around their recognised "safe" area.

As Jaye said, you have 3 viable options, none of which are perfect, but each should have relatively good outcomes. 

I would try release again and see how it goes. Perhaps leave the pet carrier out, possibly raised somewhere that cats cannot get to. That way they have a more safe shelter for the time being. 
As they get older, they will get more confident and explorative and will probably move further afield. With more interaction with the wild flock they may even find mates which will lead them to finding and setting up their own home, but for present dont have this and they are content to stay.
All the ferals Ive re-habbed have done more or less similar things, although they have been older and had their own place in the flock originally, which does make a big difference.
If you find they still want to hang around, you could then move on to either of the other two options if they are acceptable and even possible for you.


----------



## kulaworld (Jan 21, 2011)

Well good people, we have some positive headlines to report.

I continued putting the birds out in the mornings.
Both came back with others to feed in the afternoons.
And just before nightfall, they landed on the ground in front of our home and virtually walked in through the front door.
I was standing by with the pet carrier to let them jump in to carry them safely (got indoor cats) into the bathroom for a well earned rest.
Some routine that is.......

About 5 days ago the wee one didn't come back in the afternoon to feed and didn't come back for the night either. 
I noticed that some of the other ferals (I probably know every feral in town by now) didn't show either and I hoped that he would be with this flock for the night.
I reckon I fed the little buggers too much, they're not hungry...LOL

Next morning they all lined up for their seeds, wee one included.
I was happy the see him o.k., looks like he found his family...

I still have the older one, still hanging around the house during the day and knocking on the door in the evening....

A friend of mine is going to build a large aviary for me which I can use in case he wants to stay for good so that I can finally get my bathroom back....LOL 
Got lots of spare building material lying around the yard, might as well use it.

Thank you Jaye and Quazar for your help and thoughts, as a newbie to raising birds it can be a daunting task and it made it easier for me with your support.

That one bird that didn't look right and stayed away from the others was never seen again.....

Cheers for now


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Kula, glad to hear things are working out, and at least one of them is settling in with the flock. 
The other one may do so as well in time, or has maybe just decided its safer and warmer at your place LOL.
One of my rescues (from way back in september) took ages to get used to hanging out with other birds, even though I'm sure he had been part of the flock originally. 
When released, he joined them and flew with them without a problem, but would also still keep coming back at night, and several times if the window was left open, I would come in to find him perched on top of the computer monitor.
After seven months, he still visits, sometimes with the flock, sometimes on his own, and still comes up to the window and in for a rest, but has now got used to staying out with the others when they go.

Hopefully the bird that was out on its own was maybe a stranger from another flock and has found somewhere else to hang out. 
As Jaye says, the flock do tend to alienate sick birds, but theres not really a lot we can do if they wont get close enough for us to try to help.

Again, glad to hear the news & please do pop back from time to time to keep us updated. (or if you need any help again)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...that's excellent news. Interesting as how it was the younger, smaller, shyer one which joined the flock and the more confident one which is still a frequent visitor...

Sounds like a good plan; do post some photos when the loft cubicle is done.

You have given your pals a great gift, Kula....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the shyer one must of needed the saftey of the flock and more confident one well..is more confident to go off and do his thing..


----------

